

Early-stage demand for mkt/sales/biz dev consulting? - sadow

Wondering if there is demand by early-stage startups for marketing/sales/business development services via consultancy?<p>From my own experience on a truly cross-functional team, the coordination amongst eng, marketing, biz dev, etc. is what helps our business thrive.<p>Seems to me many start-ups build a product then go "find someone to sell it." Would it be a better fit have non-tech biz strategy folks consult from earlier-on to help steer product development to market more effectively?<p>Share thoughts :)
======
yrashk
Yes and no. Unless consultant's work based on measurable performance, it might
be a little bit of a responsibility problem.

On the other hand, having somebody paying attention to marketing/sales/bizdev
from the very first days is crucial.

